# Today's woods walk



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Does this picture make my head look small?








Does this picture make my butt look big?








Does this picture make my head look big?








Can we stop taking pictures now?


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

LOVE the last pic. She's like...seriously...are you coming?!?! lol How beautiful.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

SamanthaBrynn said:


> LOVE the last pic. She's like...seriously...are you coming?!?! lol How beautiful.


You read my mind, I was editing at the same time as you.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Great pictures! The last one is my favorite. Abby is beautiful!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful. Reminds me of the one I grew up with down the street. Shotzy was her name.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Great pictures! The last one is my favorite. Abby is beautiful!


Thank you. I don't know whether I am grateful or not that she isn't half as clever as Wolfie. ;-)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The last one is my favorite "ok, I entertained you with the posing now entertain me with a hike!".

She's a beautiful girl. My favorite time with my boy are long hikes through the woods.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> The last one is my favorite "ok, I entertained you with the posing now entertain me with a hike!".
> 
> She's a beautiful girl. My favorite time with my boy are long hikes through the woods.


So hard to get good pictures in the woods, either they are moving too fast or you are staring at their butt.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL cute pics


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you, the angle makes a huge difference.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pics. are the woods near your house???


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice pics. are the woods near your house???


Yes, thanks, several trails. We go daily.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Thank you. I don't know whether I am grateful or not that she isn't half as clever as Wolfie. ;-)


You can let her off leash and walk. I'm jealous! I would never dare. I have had Wolfie off leash in the middle of a park with his trainer, but I don't dare on my own. He has way too much prey drive and not enough recall.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> You can let her off leash and walk. I'm jealous! I would never dare. I have had Wolfie off leash in the middle of a park with his trainer, but I don't dare on my own. He has way too much prey drive and not enough recall.


Abby chases squirrels, rabbits and deer but she comes right back. I only let her loose where she has plenty of room to do it away from traffic. She stays close when there is nothing to chase and she ignores people and dogs. She is a great jogging partner because she heels without a leash.


----------

